# SOTW



## Gasifier (Mar 27, 2012)

Did not see one yet. Hope I didn't step on anyone's toes. 

Theme for this week. What ever the hell you want to play.  This music to this video is of an old one but a good one. The scenery is probably better than looking at the band back in their hay day though.


----------



## Dix (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll see your Styx, and raise you a Chicago


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## smoke show (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## pen (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome stuff


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 28, 2012)

Dixie, I try to not be a vengeful person, but that just made my day.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, nobody ever did the local music SOTW, so I'll just post some of my faves- first is Down to the Well from Manchester, NH



some psycho dirty blues from Yankee Cockfight (from NH)- members: Scrimmy the Dirtbag and the Mighty Junior


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 29, 2012)

I forgot to add my contribution to SOTW dammit....
The first time I heard this lil ditty was at my bro's apartment, 1988..he just got a super duper stereo system....It was so loud I felt it in my insides....
My bro dug Pat Benetar for some reason...
This song reminds me of him...


----------



## Jags (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Jags (Mar 29, 2012)

Bro - did you pull a post (with the content "How come I think about this song a lot here") or is my head messing with me again?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> Bro - did you pull a post (with the content "How come I think about this song a lot here") or is my head messing with me again?


 
My guess is he eff'd up his post....had to pee or have a stogie (or git another Nattie Lite) and he will be right back and fix it...


----------



## smoke show (Mar 29, 2012)

"And there he was gone!"


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> Bro - did you pull a post (with the content "How come I think about this song a lot here") or is my head messing with me again?


 
Yeah. When the video was linked here it made ya wait for a commercial before the song played. It didn't do that on the original site so when I saw what it was doing here I deleted the thing.

It was just a song that reminds me of being here. Friends in low places.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> My guess is he eff'd up his post....had to pee or have a stogie (or git another Nattie Lite) and he will be right back and fix it...


 
I can tell. You have been hanging out with pellet pigs again. Haven't ya?


----------



## smoke show (Mar 29, 2012)

She's got good taste.

Just sayin.


----------



## WES999 (Mar 29, 2012)

Some great pics of wolves.


----------



## Jags (Mar 30, 2012)

smoke show said:


> She's got good taste.
> 
> Just sayin.


 
Baahahaha -hey, wait a minute....


----------



## smoke show (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 30, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I can tell. You have been hanging out with pellet pigs again. Haven't ya?


 
I needed some "mental stimulation" and they were talkin beer in Pellet Land....
Anyways you woodburner buggerz have been a lil boring lately.


----------



## Jags (Mar 30, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I needed some "mental stimulation" and they were talkin beer in Pellet Land....
> Anyways you woodburner buggerz have been a lil boring lately.


If you want mental stimulation - go over to the hot water guys.  Pump this, regulate that, monitor something else.....


----------



## smoke show (Mar 30, 2012)

Jags said:


> If you want stimulation, Pump this.....


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 30, 2012)

Seeing as we're not stuck on a theme...
We listened to Wishbone Ash a LOT when I was in the US Army in Germany
in 72 - 73....


----------



## Dune (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 1, 2012)

Better late than never.

Local band and local bar.


----------



## Dix (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## smoke show (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 3, 2012)

There's a movie coming out about the Bad Brains. There's little that makes me want to destroy stuff like the early Brains.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 3, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> There's a movie coming out about the Bad Brains. There's little that makes me want to destroy stuff like the early Brains.


 
When my parrot heard that clip he jumped off my shoulder and ran behind the garbage can....like he always does when he does something bad....


----------



## Defiant (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 5, 2012)

I love both band's versions, but the tie goes to the song writer


----------

